# Le club des professionnels en informatique > Evolutions du club > Ressources humaines >  [Neckara] a rejoint l'quipe de rdaction

## LittleWhite

Neckara, vient d'intgrer l'quipe de rdacteurs 2D / 3D / Jeux.

Flicitations et bon courage

----------

